
Autistic boy of twelve develops his own theory of relativity - creativityhurts
http://blog.imaginaryfoundation.com/blog/03-25-2011/Autistic+boy+of+twelve+develops+his+own+theory+of+relativity
======
obtino
So, he still hasn't developed it? The title's misleading!

~~~
hsmyers
He has, but it was too long to fit in the margin of the whiteboard...

------
markkat
Smart kid, but integration by parts is a long way from a good alternate theory
of relativity.

------
drdaeman
> taught himself calculus, algebra, geometry and trigonometry in a week

Yeah, like somebody's going to believe that.

------
yoonminn
"we are going to use the back of my house(for effect) because my whiteboard
already has a bunch of theories of it.(Too concise to be on paper)"

